# remove fortune from startup



## yoohoo2 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am trying to prevent fortune from running and dispaying fortune when I log into my server. I was thinking that all I had to do was comment out the line in .login in my home directory. This seems not to be the case. Any clues how I stop it? Thanks.


----------



## anomie (Jan 13, 2009)

See the manpages for login(1):


> Immediately after logging a user in, login displays the system copyright
> notice, the date and time the user last logged in, the message of the day
> as well as other information.  If the file .hushlogin exists in the
> user's home directory, all of these messages are suppressed.



Also, if all you want to do is stop fortune, check both ~/.login and ~/.profile (for Bourne shells).


----------



## yoohoo2 (Jan 13, 2009)

nice. thank you. was driving me nuts. not really fortune, just the fact that i could'nt see where it was starting.


----------



## gnemmi (Jan 14, 2009)

You might want to edit /usr/share/skel/dot.login and /usr/share/skel/dot.profile files too so your new users don't get fortunes active by default.


----------

